# What is the current benchmark ?



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

I must assume it would be a high end custom build of a mini PC of some kind ? 

But what about the more simple benchmark, or is there one ? I'm asking because I am tired of messing around with the Nexus 7 as a head unit. It may very well work just fine in the end. But I am at the mercy of someone else to program or work on the device. I am seriously computer illiterate, and that is not going to change soon. 

I was thinking one of the E3.iO computers may be better. But I would still need programming with these .... but, may I assume these are considerably more simple, when it comes to having all of the accessories/programs/apps all in one and made to work together, instead of having to "make" all of these different devices work with a Nexus tablet ?

I really wanted the Clarion to be my simple answer ... but no. 

Who is willing to give me some direction, before I go any further, trying to work out all of the bugs in my current Nexus install.
Here is everything I want to do :

Play Flac or WAV from my 2TB USB Hard drive
Sirius XM radio 
WiFi
Reverse camera
GPS
talk to call, text, and command phone capabilities
talk to work with my home smart devices
some program that will let me "ask anything" and get an answer
if it's not too hard, stream videos from Youtube

And lastly, why isn't the Windows tablet the ultimate for car computer ?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow. Just figured out how to configure one of the E3.iO computers ... seems it would be $1831 to get what I want. I can't begin to do that. Now I'm thinking laptop with simple and small power inverter, with removable touchscreen. USB out to external DAC of choice, and done, MAY be the easiest route to get what I want.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

My LG 8" G pad does all that. It has a full size USB. I can stream the rear view via Bluetooth. I don't because I choose a rear view mirror screen. I have it in my Maxima now. I even have it casting to the rear TV's.


----------



## Mendopill (Dec 22, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> My LG 8" G pad does all that. It has a full size USB. I can stream the rear view via Bluetooth. I don't because I choose a rear view mirror screen. I have it in my Maxima now. I even have it casting to the rear TV's.


Your G pad does USB digital output of the Flac and WAV files it reads over the one USB connection ? It can be hooked directly to a DAC ? What about charging while streaming audio ? I thought that was only accomplished via external downloaded Kernels.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't think about reading them and playing them. I just hook up to an external DAC while charging. The USB powers the DAC. I play downloaded wav. files with it. You could connect the hard drive via USB then cast it to a DAC. Cast uses WiFi so it would not be limited like Bluetooth. I was doing a Belkin cast to HDMI with coaxial digital output. Worked great.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an hacked app that routes the output however I want. I'll throw some files on a thumb drive and see if I can send them out the mini USB jack. That seems like it would work. Then you could have the full size USB as an input and the mini as an output.


----------



## Wachu (Apr 22, 2017)

+1 For LG G Pad. I was using it too.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

And you can input​ through one USB and output through the other.


----------

